# Crossbow Goldens



## LBP (Dec 31, 2017)

Wondering the same..... bumping up!


----------



## Golden_Dad (Apr 10, 2018)

I was in the same position as both of you -- looking for a well bred Golden since last November (also live in Orange County). It's very difficult -- takes lots of effort, and patience to get the right one -- especially with all the clearances. Filled out many applications, primarily using Dana's list -- many seemed to go into a black hole -- no response initially. Then, I would get phone calls and emails when litters were being planned, or they were born. Actually, got one from Crossbow a couple days ago; perhaps you got one too. 

The current litter from Crossbow does not have all the clearances on OFA.org. The email from Crossbow acknowledges that, but they offered to supply the missing ones in your "Puppy Kit" -- I assume when you take the puppy home, seems a little late for that. This seems to be a common practice based upon my search for the right puppy. With a couple of breeders, I requested they email the missing ones, and all I heard was crickets. One breeder on Dana's list had a nice web site, contacted me but the hips had a "Fair" rating -- I wanted Good or Excellent. Your upfront due diligence may save you pain later down the road.

Ended up finding a very good breeder (not on Dana's list), who has a very good resume, breeds very infrequently, located in Los Angeles, did a meet and greet, and was very impressed with his Goldens, and his knowledge. Visited the pups weekly from 3 weeks old, and took one home about a week ago. All clearances were on OFA.org, and were good or better.

Just seems to me that if some clearances are unavailable, there may be a reason; that made it a "no touch" for me.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2018)

Golden_Dad --Your information is NOT accurate-- I have ALL clearances OFA Hip, Heart and Elbows as well as CERF eye clearances current before I breed any dog. I don't know what dog you were researching, however, ethical stud dog owners will not even consider breeding to any bitch without them-- and likewise, I won't breed to a dog without them having them as well. Your elusion to 'missing clearances' is ridiculous-- there are NO "missing" clearances. I find it unconscionable for you to make claims that have no basis in fact.

Shame on you.

Sharon Hanson
Crossbow Golden Retrievers


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=688951 is Crossbow's Hot Wheels - he has heart and hips, no elbow or eye on OFA. He was alive on the cusp of elbows being a CoE addition. 
So, your ad here Breeders.NET looks sorta like Doolie is the sire of the litter- I know he isn't (or if he is, it is via frozen) but not everyone would see the ad and realize he is a dog of your past.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

If you would like to send me a private message, I would be happy to send you a list of names of those who have purchased dogs from me so that you may ask them any questions you may have regarding my dogs and breeding practices.

Warmest regards,

Sharon Hanson
Crossbow Golden Retrievers


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

Unbelievable….

BIS Ch. Crossbow's Hot-Wheels died 14 years ago. As far as I understand it, you cannot have a current eye clearance on a dog that has passed. 

Geez.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

No, Doolie is NOT the sire of this litter-- 

I do have frozen on him, however.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

You are correct-- I have not updated the Breeders.net page in quite a few years. 

Those who have contacted me directly have received ACCURATE information regarding my CURRENT litter. I am known for my honesty and openness-- to think otherwise is preposterous. My bitch will be due for updating her eye clearance in May 2018. My clearances are ALL current.

sheesh... 

Sharon Hanson
Crossbow Golden Retrievers


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

FWIW -- I do not forward copies of clearances to those who do not have a deposit on a current litter. The reason for this is that this information is stolen by others who are dubious in their behavior and use my breeding program documents to falsify breeding documents of their "lesser" dogs posing them as their own. Sad fact of today's society.

Sharon Hanson
Crossbow Golden Retrievers


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Sharon Hanson said:


> FWIW -- I do not forward copies of clearances to those who do not have a deposit on a current litter. The reason for this is that this information is stolen by others who are dubious in their behavior and use my breeding program documents to falsify breeding documents of their "lesser" dogs posing them as their own. Sad fact of today's society.
> 
> Sharon Hanson
> Crossbow Golden Retrievers


You're right that is a sad fact of society, but its also a sad fact that there are breeders out there who may falsely claim that a dog has all their health clearances in order, but you might find out after you have either purchased a puppy or paid a deposit, that in fact, clearances were not done or up to date, or done in a manner you are not comfortable with (practitioner results for cardiac exam, clearances before 24months etc). Potential owners also have to protect themselves when making such an important emotional and financial investment in a future family member.

As a non-breeder but GR enthusiast and owner, I personally wouldn't feel comfortable putting a deposit down on a dog without being able to personally verify clearances of not only parents but multiple lines of a pedigree--in the days of the internet, it is so easy to use K9data and send to OFA. I appreciate that my breeder was very transparent with me. Unfortunately, we don't live in a world where its always possible to feel comfortable taking someone's word for it. 

I adopted a dog who was surrendered with multiple health issues, who came from a disreputable breeder, and watching her suffer as a result of someone prioritizing their own financial gain was heartbreaking. I don't know you, and I have no opinions about your program, but that's personally the approach I have when it comes to looking for a puppy.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Sharon Hanson said:


> FWIW -- I do not forward copies of clearances to those who do not have a deposit on a current litter. The reason for this is that this information is stolen by others who are dubious in their behavior and use my breeding program documents to falsify breeding documents of their "lesser" dogs posing them as their own. Sad fact of today's society.
> 
> Sharon Hanson
> Crossbow Golden Retrievers


I do not send copies of clearances either, for the same reason. But everything is on OFA- easy enough to verify if one has registered names. So the thing I see is my immediate impression from the ad was that Doolie was the sire. Since I had that impression I have to assume many people might have the same and believe if the ad stated sire X dam names (which you might post here as well so to have it clear that there was a mistake made) then no one would be able to make that mistake. I knew Doolie wasn't the sire once I looked at the bitch's pedigree right next to him on the ad. But a pet person would not know that most likely. 
People DO falsify things. And those people are breeders- so I totally understand the hesitancy to share actual documents. But stating sire X dam registered names is easy and instead of all the outrage, would put an end to any worries.
edit: of course I know one cannot get an eye clearance on a dead dog. I'm just pointing out to you why it is (IF that is the case- I dk because I dk who you bred) that someone might believe you do not have full clearances on your breeding pair. I'm trying to be helpful to you here- there's no need to be all snippy when what I am posting is meant to help you fix the error if there is one, which we won't know until you post sire X dam names.


----------



## Golden_Dad (Apr 10, 2018)

Bottom line is that some breeders post all clearances on OFA.org, making it much easier for a potential puppy buyer to assess health issues. When a breeder holds back on a certification here or there, what's a buyer to think? Requiring a deposit (particularly a non-refundable one), prior to disclosing health data didn't work for me. I can't do my due diligence if I don't have pertinent data, and here we are talking about a new member to the family.

During my search for a puppy, I contacted a few breeders that responded to my applications, to get missing certifications, and couldn't get them -- so I passed; perhaps they didn't exist, or perhaps they were unfavorable -- my imagination can go on and on. Eventually, I found a breeder that posted all the cert's on OFA.org, and ended up with a great puppy -- now 10 weeks old.

Furthermore, breeders want detailed info on the buyers living situation, family, experience (some applications are comprehensive), yet they hold back certifications? I don't get it.


----------



## smkfairbanks (Jul 25, 2018)

We have a gorgeous golden male from Crossbow that is now six and a half years old. He has been healthy, has the best personality and demeanor of the four Goldens we have called family. In fact our son went through Sharon Hansen and Crossbow when he decided to get a Golden nearly two years ago and can’t be happier. I can’t speak highly enough of the care and breeding CrossbowGR ensured us when we chose them as our breeder. If you want a superior looking Golden I suggest you go to Crossbow. I was just looking into seeing what upcoming litters she might have available. You won’t be sorry.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Golden_Dad said:


> Bottom line is that some breeders post all clearances on OFA.org, making it much easier for a potential puppy buyer to assess health issues. When a breeder holds back on a certification here or there, what's a buyer to think? Requiring a deposit (particularly a non-refundable one), prior to disclosing health data didn't work for me. I can't do my due diligence if I don't have pertinent data, and here we are talking about a new member to the family.


The real bottom line is that the GRCA Code of Ethics that every member signs every year when they renew requires listing clearances on OFA. 
When a breeder doesn't list them and won't share registered names and won't share clearance info till they get their hands on a deposit, that is just wrong all the way around.. it puts buyers in a bad position that no one would agree to unless they aren't aware they are agreeing to it. And too the secretiveness is weird.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Sharon Hanson said:


> FWIW -- I do not forward copies of clearances to those who do not have a deposit on a current litter. The reason for this is that this information is stolen by others who are dubious in their behavior and use my breeding program documents to falsify breeding documents of their "lesser" dogs posing them as their own. Sad fact of today's society.
> 
> Sharon Hanson
> Crossbow Golden Retrievers


Wow. I know Sharon, but I would never buy a puppy -- or put a deposit down on one -- unless I had all clearances verified first. I also want to know the pedigree up front. If you're concerned about clearance theft, then post them on OFA for goodness sake.

The owner of any stud we are even considering has to give us all clearances before we will use him. We provide all clearances to anyone even just inquiring about a puppy from us. How else is a puppy buyer to evaluate whether this is a litter for them? Frankly, I probably wouldn't sell a puppy to anyone not wanting to verify clearances first. I want my puppy buyers to be as conscientious about the puppy's health as I am.

Goodness. Withholding clearances until you have a deposit? Now that's a sad fact, for sure.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And the pedigree- I too would not want to sell to someone who just wants a pup and doesn't care about clearances or pedigree... like you, I like well-educated buyers.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> And the pedigree- I too would not want to sell to someone who just wants a pup and doesn't care about clearances or pedigree... like you, I like well-educated buyers.


Ha! Pedigree is the first thing we give inquiring people. We want them to know, and we are proud of and excited about the pedigrees. I can't imagine holding that back!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

How can you even withhold clearances? You don't get a clearance until the OFA rates the hips and elbows, do you? And then they are automatically up on their site. And isn't it the same with the heart? I can see how the eyes can be "withheld," but I still don't understand why anyone would do this. This would be a total turnoff for me from a potential breeder.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

withholding- you don't have to mail in the heart or eye clearance. There's no way to withhold hips/elbows if they pass those through OFA. The CoE says that heart and eye must be posted on a verifiable database, of which there is one- OFA.
A filled out heart clearance doesn't differentiate between cardiologist and pet vet.. and if there are any breeders options on the eyes, that'd be hard for a puppy person to know whether it is a BO or a worrisome diagnosis.
But- when the breeder doesn't tell who the sire and dam are until there is a deposit -nonrefundable- in hand, then hips and elbows too are impossible to verify.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I know Sharon, and I think what she was saying is she doesn't forward the copies of the physical actual clearances (ie the certificates received from OFA) to people. Certainly the clearances are in the OFA database but the physical copies (ie the documents only the dog owner has) are what she's referring to only providing to people getting puppies. I think that's reasonable.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

They aren't on OFA- hips/elbows only. And that may not even be true because reg names aren't shared either. I'm not doubting her, just stating she is hurting herself by not being more open as to who is being bred. And by not following CoE by listing hearts and eyes on OFA.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Prism Goldens said:


> They aren't on OFA- hips/elbows only. And that may not even be true because reg names aren't shared either. I'm not doubting her, just stating she is hurting herself by not being more open as to who is being bred. And by not following CoE by listing hearts and eyes on OFA.


I'm not sure, I just read her comment as meaning the hard copies of the clearances.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

HiTideGoldens said:


> I'm not sure, I just read her comment as meaning the hard copies of the clearances.



But if the clearances have been done, the hip and elbow clearance is available on the OFA website. There is no reason a buyer would need a hard copy. All she has to do is provide the registered name of the dam and sire. And eyes and heart may NOT be on the OFA site, because she does need to send them in, but they SHOULD be sent in as per the Code of Ethics. Again, it just strengthens her credibility to provide all this information transparently.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> But if the clearances have been done, the hip and elbow clearance is available on the OFA website. There is no reason a buyer would need a hard copy. All she has to do is provide the registered name of the dam and sire. And eyes and heart may NOT be on the OFA site, because she does need to send them in, but they SHOULD be sent in as per the Code of Ethics. Again, it just strengthens her credibility to provide all this information transparently.



I am 100% sure that Sharon provides registered names of the parents of the puppies to prospective puppy buyers. I agree it simplifies the process though when everything is up to date in OFA though!


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

I really don't understand the reluctance to post eye and heart exams to OFA. More knowledge, more transparency can only be a good thing. I guess it is the biologist in me.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Your on a forum about golden retrievers asking about effects of chemicals for controlling blueberries?!
You might want to find a forum about chemicals and plant management.


----------

